# 150-200 watt incandescent replacement



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Bulbrite-200A-200-Watt-130-Volt-Incandescent/dp/B0030B7TRS


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I would look for some sort of LED replacement lamp. It may cost a bit, but if it lasts, it will pay for itself.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> I would look for some sort of LED replacement lamp. It may cost a bit, but if it lasts, it will pay for itself.


I was thinking that too, but would the LED output still be ok from that height (15')?
Guessing I could try one or two for a test...


----------

